# Random Plow Trucks 06 Blizzard



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

Took my camera with me and tried to get as many trucks as i could when i was between jobs...boy is that not easy...


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*Sorry*

Some of these got over exposed...my camera is new and i forgot that it checks white-balance on fire up so TAKE THE LENSE COVER OFF 1st...hahahha


----------

